# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Connected car, NXP Semiconductors N.V., Eindhoven, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - NXP Semiconductors N.V.

youtube.com/NXPAutomotive

Playlist "NXP Connects the Car"

Autonomous Race Car Challenge - NXP CUP

----------


## Airicist

Communicating Cars 2014- A showcase along the ITS Corridor 

Published on Nov 27, 2014




> What a successful ride! The European ITS showcase from NXP, global Technology Leader in the Connected Car, with partners Siemens, Honda, and others concluded in the Netherlands. The Communicating Cars tour started at Electronica trade show 2014 in Munich with industry leaders and high-ranking politicians in attendance. The event saw a convoy of five Honda smart cars start its drive through 1,300km of roads, including ITS test fields in Munich and Vienna, to Helmond. The cars, which were fitted with NXP secure communications technology, demonstrated the benefits of intelligent traffic management including improved road safety and traffic flow.

----------


## Airicist

NXP- The journey into a smart and secure connected future 

Published on Dec 8, 2014




> NXP’s “connected car” technology allows cars to communicate wirelessly with each other and with traffic infrastructure, exchanging data including location, speed and direction. This allows for 360-degree driver awareness to improve road safety by reducing collisions, warning of potential hazards, and avoiding traffics jams. In April 2013, NXP, global Technology Leader in the Connected Car, and Cohda Wireless became the first automotive electronics suppliers to join leading car manufacturers in signing the landmark CAR 2 CAR Communication Consortium Memorandum of Understanding (MoU), aimed at implementing harmonized technology for wireless communication between cars, or between cars and infrastructure, in Europe. In November 2014 NXP Semiconductors N.V. (NASDAQ: NXPI), alongside leading industry partners and government officials, has celebrated the completion of the ‘Communicating Cars’ test drive along the Cooperative ITS (Intelligent Transport Systems) Corridor spanning Austria, Germany and the Netherlands.

----------


## Airicist

NXP Semiconductor's RoadLINK Technology in Action- ITS World Congress 2014 




> NXP’s RoadLINK technology allows cars to communicate wirelessly with each other and with traffic infrastructure, exchanging data including location, speed and direction. This allows for 360-degree driver awareness to improve road safety by reducing collisions, warning of potential hazards, and avoiding traffics jams.
> At the ITS World Congress 2014 in Detroit Leland Key, Sr. Director- NXP Automotive Marketing and Sales, showed live on the streets of Belle Isle how NXP`s RoadLINK technology is working.

----------


## Airicist

Connected Car Demos at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 12, 2015




> Overview of the Connected Car demos at the NXP booth at CES 2015

----------


## Airicist

Why Honda has partnered with NXP Semiconductors in the Communicating Cars initiative 

Published on Jan 21, 2015




> Sven Leonhardt, Department Manager for Functions and Material Technologies at Honda R&D Europe, discusses the benefits of car communication technologies at electronica 2014 in Munich.
> For more information on NXP's V2X Roadlink™ technology visit: www.nxp.com/automotive

----------


## Airicist

Communicating Cars 

Published on Feb 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

NXP: Enabling the future of connected vehicles 

Published on Mar 24, 2015




> The number of people living in cities is expected to double by 2050, meaning congestion and pollution will increasingly be a problem for city dwellers. As a result the cities of the future will demand smarter traffic management solutions and more intelligent vehicles. This transformation is already well underway.The car as we know it is transforming from a simple mode of transport to a personalized mobile information hub – fully connected to the outside world. Innovations are helping to create a more entertaining, customized experience for consumers as well as making driving safer and easier.
> But this is just the beginning, let NXP Semiconductors, pioneers of the connected car, give you a glimpse of what the future of driving looks like and the technology that will enable it.

----------


## Airicist

Future Car: Distributed Architecture with Ethernet Backbone

Published on Jul 28, 2015




> To make future connected cars and autonomous driving a reality, one needs to simplify the network and serve the high-bandwidth requirements of infotainment, cameras, and sensor systems.
> NXP envisions that the network of future cars is transforming away from a centralized head unit towards a more distributed architecture: with components placed where they are actually needed. 
> Automotive Ethernet based on BroadR Reach standard will form the backbone of such future architectures and complement existing standards CAN, LIN, and FlexRay.
> Jens Hinrichsen, NXP Semiconductors, SVP Secure Car Access & Networking, explains the concept of distributed architecture and the role of Ethernet.

----------


## Airicist

NXP demonstrates technology advances in autonomous driving

Published on Feb 5, 2016




> At CES 2016 NXP launched its new automotive demonstrator which provides an in-depth look at today's secure connected self driving car. 
> Jan-Philipp Gehrmann, Strategic Marketing Manager for Car Infotainment and Driver Assistance, NXP, uses the new demonstrator to explain NXP?s automotive portfolio.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous Trucks on Public Roads Powered by NXP Technology

Published on Apr 7, 2016




> This week, six convoys by six major truck manufacturers from six cities in Sweden, Germany, and Belgium set out on a journey across Europe. Their goal was Rotterdam.

----------


## Airicist

NXP Demonstrates Complete Autonomous Vehicle Platform Using NXP Silicon at Each ADAS Node

Published on May 17, 2016




> Marking a significant milestone in the fast-approaching self-driving vehicles era, NXP Semiconductors N.V. (NASDAQ:NXPI) yesterday demonstrated a comprehensive and highly manufacturable autonomous vehicles platform leveraging NXP’s new BlueBox engine, and deploying NXP silicon and software solutions at each ADAS node. The system demonstration incorporates the BlueBox central computing engine, together with radar, lidar, and vision sensing, as well as an onboard secure V2X system – all of which are powered by NXP silicon currently in volume production or sampling to customers now.


Press-release
"NXP Demonstrates Complete Autonomous Vehicle Platform Using NXP Silicon at Each ADAS Node"

May 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The car of the future - powered by NXP Automotive

Published on Oct 31, 2016




> https://www.nxp.com/adas The number of people living in cities is expected to double by 2050, meaning congestion and pollution will increasingly be a problem for city dwellers. As a result the cities of the future will demand smarter traffic management solutions and more intelligent vehicles. This transformation is already well underway.The car as we know it is transforming from a simple mode of transport to a personalized mobile information hub – fully connected to the outside world.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft and NXP enabled self-driving car in Las Vegas

Published on Feb 1, 2017




> NXP Semiconductors and Microsoft along with partners IAV, ESRI, Swiss Re and Cubic Telecom showcased their collective vision of safe and secure end-to-end mobility through a highly automated driving demonstration and experience on the streets of Las Vegas during CES. In order to handle the real life, real-time traffic conditions, the car had to overcome several challenges, including slowing down to avoid pedestrians, counting down to green lights and avoiding road construction. At the same time, the car navigated the city, made dinner reservations at nearby restaurants, enabled in-car purchases and even secured insurance for the passengers. The technology enabling all of this includes Microsoft's Azure cloud, Microsoft Cortana personal assistant and NXP’s automotive RoadLINK products for V2X.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-free highway driving with NXP and Cadillac

Published on Feb 7, 2018




> Hands-free highway driving with NXP! GM demonstrates its new Cadillac CT6 with Super Cruise at our CES booth.

----------


## Airicist

NXP Automotive- Take the lead!

Published on Apr 29, 2019




> A clear, streamlined approach to building self-driving cars.
> 
> Our comprehensive automotive portfolio covers the vital functionality of today’s and tomorrow’s cars ─ for the fastest time to market and highest scalability. At NXP, quality is a core element of our business and we EMBRACE stringent quality and functional safety requirements for our automotive solutions.

----------

